

A Process List for my new OS - byrneseyeview
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/51080.html

======
nazgulnarsil
is there any one stop shop to having a "live" desktop? you set it as your
homepage, when you open your browser you are presented your "web desktop" with
shortcuts to launch web based office and other apps combined with the standard
RSS feeds + search.

does this exist?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
found ajaxwindows, why isn't this popular?

